

Show HN: HTML5 Web Push Notifications for trending HN stories in Chrome - gdeglin
https://hackernews.onesignal.com/

======
captn3m0
A friend of mine made something similar:
[https://github.com/yankee101/HNDN](https://github.com/yankee101/HNDN)

~~~
matthewbauer
What's neat about this though is it doesn't require any installation. If the
Web Push Notifications API has been used properly, it should even support
Firefox and IE if/when they support the new API.

~~~
gdeglin
Yep :)

We'll update this page to support other browsers once those browsers implement
the new Web Push APIs.

------
curiousjorge
is there any privacy issues with this? I'm thinking no since it doesnt seem to
require any installation and it just sends push, am I correct?

~~~
gdeglin
Nope. It does use HTML5 service workers, which are sort of like cookies that
can run code. But, like cookies, they're limited to actions on the
hackernews.onesignal.com domain and they can be removed at any time.

~~~
captn3m0
Wow, this sounds wonderful and scary at the same time. This would be an
excellent attack vector for running mosquito [0], if you can find the relevant
exploits.

[0]: [https://github.com/koto/mosquito](https://github.com/koto/mosquito)

